# K-50 Troubles



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

my ten year old k-50 is giving me a few problems. At first it was a problem with the jaws/clutch, ordered from coleman and all was good,kind of.
Now, when I depress the clutch arm it barely takes anything to stall the motor.
Could this be brushes and is this repairable? Or should I order a new motor? 
Thanks.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Post up over on Ridgid's website, They will be able to get you you squared away.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

drop the motor and clean all the muck from the gears and off the top of the motor. Grease it all well and all should be back to normal.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> drop the motor and clean all the muck from the gears and off the top of the motor. Grease it all well and all should be back to normal.


Ron,I was waiting for you to respond :thumbsup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Ron,I was waiting for you to respond :thumbsup:


99% of the time its all the grim flung off the cables inside the machine that gums up the works. 

Did you drop the motor and clean it up in there? Did it help?

I have to change the jaws in mine the handle bottoms out before grabbing the 5/8 cable.


----------

